# Release hand got itchy



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Just climbed in the blind! Couldn’t help it! Hopefully the pigs come out to play! I will attach pictures if I smoke one! It is a little warm out here but they have been coming in about 7:30 8 pm and sticking around tell the morning !


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hoytbowhunter said:


> Good luck


 thanks! Two things happened on this hunt
! 1. I was going to record it and for got to plus play
2. Could not find the pig but I know I smoked it . The brush was too thick plus the other pigs did not leave the brush so I went and got my truck and drove it around out there for a bit looking with a spot light. I did find the arrow broke and cover in blood


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well that sucks. sorry you you didn't recover him right away... or did you find it?


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

troutsupport said:


> Well that sucks. sorry you you didn't recover him right away... or did you find it?


no sir never found it, but there are even more showing up in the morning tell about 7. hoping to get out there soon


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Good way to scratch an itch! Good job! Should save yourself some corn doing that!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Deersteaks said:


> Good way to scratch an itch! Good job! Should save yourself some corn doing that!


yeah I haven't seen any deer in like a week n camera! theres a few does and a 6 point that hangs out to but he wont ever be out side the ears I bet lol


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, hogs tend to figure things out pretty quick when they start dying (in east Texas anyway) and if you take another one or two, they may leave that feeder alone for a while. If you can, install a feeder pen around it! I have had great luck with mine! Good luck!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Deersteaks said:


> Well, hogs tend to figure things out pretty quick when they start dying (in east Texas anyway) and if you take another one or two, they may leave that feeder alone for a while. If you can, install a feeder pen around it! I have had great luck with mine! Good luck!


I been killing pigs with the thermal off this feeder all summer. whats crazy is all the little ones I have watch grow up after killing there mom!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

And there they are l


----------

